# Hi, potentially a new TT owner in hours here...



## Hellbound (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi peeps....
I'm going to trade in my van for a grey/red leather 05 plate V6 TT. It's on for £13k but the salesman said he'll get it down to around £11k and would give me £8.5k for my van. They've just received it from Audi so it hasnt been prepped for sale yet - think they want to get rid as they sell 225s and dont want to risk a V6 sitting around taking up space. I've been trying to get rid of my van for ages, all the dealers end up calling the same place for a valuation; Eurocommercials Mercedes Benz, who keep saying its worth £6k because the van market is dead at the mo! 
The downside is the TT has 90k on the clock. It's a one owner vehicle with full main dealer service history and looks amazingly fresh for the miles. The plan is to run it for a month and then change it for a 05 plate A4 Conv.

However all this talk of DSG failure has got me worried...

PS. ....driving around in a van when you don't need one really sucks!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 23, 2008)

Hiya...just got back from the dealer...they were really busy (looked as if they had 5 sales on the go) so I think I'll sleep on it tonight...see how things go in the morning...definitely won't be getting it without some sort of warranty covering the gearbox though.
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome

TBH I really don't see the point of buying a V6 just for a month....

You will lose money on the TT if selling on so quick, so why not just px the van for an A4 cab if that's what you really want


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

V6 for 11k? What wrong with it?


----------

